# Lose my anxiety, or lose my wife!



## showtech1 (Jul 30, 2010)

My wife and i were just married on valentines day this year and now she claims i am not the same man she married. at first i didnt even relze what she was saying or even wanna listen to it. but over the past few weeks it has gotten very bad. and now i relize what she is talking about. i have a bad anxiety and insecure issue. i dont know why but i worry non stop and dont let her breath. im always breathing down her throat. Its not an attempt to be rude to her or that i am a bad person. i am just the type of guy who wants to spend every second with his wife and family. but as i relize now that i cant be doing that an i need to let her have her space too. but yet i still have my bad anxiety and i freek out over nuthing. i dont know what to do. if i dont change i am going to lose her


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

showtech1,

You recognize your behavior, which is a really positive sign. I mean, it's easy enough to tell you "just give her some alone time now and then" but you realize that. My suggestion is that you go to a therapist and find out 1) why you have these anxiety issues and 2) what tools can you employ to combat them. I think that this is imperative because your wife is not happy and has told you as much. If you keep smothering her you will push her away and nothing good will come of that.

Good luck.


----------



## showtech1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have recognized the behavior and i don tknow why i cant do nethingbout it. i am going to see osmebody next week and i hope to god they can help me. i dont know why i get this way. but i cant lose my wife and i need to do this for my family


----------



## Dontknowhow2love (Aug 13, 2010)

Your story is simular to my own, I also have anxiety me and my husband was married last valentines day we ment online though so he lives half way accross the world. I flew out there and we married in Malaysia. I have suffered from Anxiety for long before I ment him but I find I call him so much. I also will wake him in the middle of the night and make him turn on his webcam  to make sure no one is there. He trys so hard to help me with my insecurities at first but now we been getting into it he has been irritated with me. I just cling even more to him.. I will be joining him in a few weeks and I will be there for a few months. I hope we can work through it. I also realize what im doing but can't help myself. I am also on meds xanax for anxiety but it slows me down makes me sleepy but I still stress myself. My husband says I am stressing myself out. I just told you my story to say I am where you are. the only thing I can do is work with my doctors and I advise you to do the same. Maybe a therapist can help or a psychologist can even prescribe meds to help with the anxiety. Not everything is always an easy fix.


----------

